# Delegate compressor transistor substitute?



## BurntFingers (Jan 8, 2020)

I can't really find the 2n5089 anywhere local, but I was wondering about dropping in the bc549c transistor instead since I have some of these leftover from an earlier project. You think that would work?

I like eqd pedals but they sure use weird stuff.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 8, 2020)

They should work fine, also 2n5088 or bc550c.


----------



## BurntFingers (Jan 8, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> They should work fine, also 2n5088 or bc550c.



Good man. Thanks for the advice. 19c sure beats $3.


----------



## krsdrm (Jan 9, 2020)

They should work but be mindful of the pin outs a lot of the bc series have different pin outs than the 2n's.


----------



## BurntFingers (Jan 9, 2020)

krsdrm said:


> They should work but be mindful of the pin outs a lot of the bc series have different pin outs than the 2n's.



Good call. It looks like the bc549s will need to be rotated 180. I frequently socket my transistors too but this is good to know. Cheers for the reminder!

This pedal is turning into quite the mishmash.


----------

